# Santa Barbara



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Some really nice riding there.
Went up on easter sunday.
The boathouse ride was fun.
Also went up Gibralta,wow what a climb.
Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Very Fortunate*

I am so glad to live in the area and have so many awesome roads to choose from.

Here's a cycling map for anyone that would like to visit and ride. 

http://www.trafficsolutions.info/bikemap.htm

I can't wait to ride on Sunday. I am going to bring my digital camera to take some pictures of the lush green hills off Foxen Canyon road.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

One of my favorite parts of the Cool Breeze double metric century is the hills above Santa Barbara, on Mountain Drive. Very nice scenery and little traffic. I look forward to it every year.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Which is the best way to do Mountain dr in montecito?.
I heard this was a great climb too.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

San Marcos Pass rd is an awesome climb from either direction. Rode it from the west side when watching the Tour of California.


----------

